# Cameras with HDR option built in?



## noob (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm kind of new to the photography world and was wondering what cameras have the HDR function built in to them? I know it can be done manually with any camera, but the Nikon D200 had it built in. However, that's not being made anymore. 

Thanks!


----------



## chrisburke (Dec 7, 2008)

what do you mean by built in???  you cant take a picture and BOOM its an HDR... however, there are some cameras that have built in the ability to take multiple exposures automatically... but you still have to do the HDR process through photoshop or photomatix...  is this what you meant?


----------



## noob (Dec 7, 2008)

Yes, I know that BOOM it isn't automatically going to be an HDR image. I know there are 3 exposures the camera needs to build the HDR image. I want to know what cameras have the ability to take those multiple exposures automatically. I don't want to have to set it to manual every time and change the settings individually.


----------



## Steph (Dec 7, 2008)

noob said:


> Yes, I know that BOOM it isn't automatically going to be an HDR image. I know there are 3 exposures the camera needs to build the HDR image. I want to know what cameras have the ability to take those multiple exposures automatically. I don't want to have to set it to manual every time and change the settings individually.



Look for auto exposure bracketing (sometimes called AEB) in the specs of the camera.


----------



## Battou (Dec 7, 2008)

Phiew....I thought there was yet another gimik comming out....


As steph said look for the auto braketing and then use photomatix or the like.


----------



## noob (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you Steph, that's good advice.


----------



## baturn (Dec 7, 2008)

The D80 has a mode called 'multiple exposure' in which two or three images of different exposure can be combined in camera. I'm also a newb so I don't know if this is HDR, but it sounds something like it to me. No, I haven't tried it my self.


----------



## tsaraleksi (Dec 7, 2008)

I think perhaps a majority of dSLRs have the ability to autobracket at least 3 frames, some can do more.


----------



## Dao (Dec 7, 2008)

At least I know my Canon Xti/400D and 40D can, and I heard that the Nikon D40 cannot.  ..  but I do not own the D40, so I am not 100% positive on that.


----------



## Overread (Dec 7, 2008)

Even if the camera does not have an auto bracketing feature you can bracket yourself - just setup the camera to take the shot normally, then take an underexposed and then an overexposed image and you have done it.


----------



## chrisburke (Dec 7, 2008)

Dao said:


> but I do not own the D40, so I am not 100% positive on that.



as far as I know the d40 doesnt.. if it does, i havent figured it out... and I havent checked the d50


----------



## bikefreax (Dec 7, 2008)

My olympus e-510 has the 3 shot bracketing.


----------



## Rtrypwr (Dec 7, 2008)

I know my pentax k200d has a feature that if you use it will increases high dynamic range in a photo by up to 200%.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 7, 2008)

baturn said:


> The D80 has a mode called 'multiple exposure' in which two or three images of different exposure can be combined in camera. I'm also a newb so I don't know if this is HDR, but it sounds something like it to me. No, I haven't tried it my self.


 
I'm embarrassed to admit that I wasn't even aware this feature existed in my camera, but after reading the manual, I agree, it does appear to be essentially, at least a basic HDR function.


----------



## AdamBomb (Dec 8, 2008)

My D90 Does it.


----------



## osirus (Dec 9, 2008)

D50 does it


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 9, 2008)

I speculated that RED would offer an HDR camera, since they have their own raw codec and aggressive engineering.

The concept of capturing 32 bit images in a single exposure is nothing to fear or label a gimmick.  Open EXR, photoshop's Digitial Negative, OpenRAW - I welcome the advancements.

But then I sometimes pull focus with Live View, or other modern thinking, so you know you can't trust me.

-Shea


----------

